# NoL's 2022 Lawn Journal



## North of Lawn (Jul 3, 2019)

*ZONE 1 : Front yard (Reel Low 1500 s/f)*





19 May : vbgg6UZ_Y6Y]Dethatch[/MEDIA] Spring 2022

21 May : Aeration Spring 2022

23 May : PréM/Lawn food

28 May : Repair bare/low spot

6 June : Mow 1/2 inch

*ZONE 2: Backyard (Fairway 2000 s/f)*





18 May : Start mowing at 1 inch instead of 2 or 3

23 May : Setup Gardena sileno life (Robot Mower)

28 May : PréM

*ZONE 3: Backyard (Rough 2500 s/f)*





*ZONE 4: Backyard (Putting Green 500 s/f)*





18 May : Raking 1 to 2 cm deep

22 May : Seeding + Hand drop 1/2 inch of soil + Roller

28 May : PréM

7 June : First mow 2 inch

11 June : Mow 1 inch


----------

